# 2009 Fox DHX 5 Coil



## NicKKo (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi all
Today my new DHX coil arrived today that i bout from ebay (For a bargin price to, with all mounting hardware included:thumbsup: ) anyway when i open it up i was stoked to see it, but after clser inspection i realized it had a different paint job. Then when i opened the manual, it said FOX SHOCKS 2009. well now i was jumping all over the place cause i thought i was getting a 08 model, but instead it was a 09. My question is, are the 09 DHX 5 Coil's even out yet or did i get lucky
cheers
heres a pic, ill post a better one wen i get our good camera.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

apparently, the 09 stuff is out. looks identical to 08.


----------



## NicKKo (Sep 16, 2006)

euroford said:


> apparently, the 09 stuff is out. looks identical to 08.


yea i know the 09 forks are out, but i havent seen anything yet on the rear shocks


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

looks same as mine.

and fox could be just saving cash,by future proofing there manuals.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Just saw an 09 Van at a local store. . .


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

There is something else. http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7081


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

THE DESIGNER said:


> There is something else. http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7081


Damn, the shaft on that prototype is gi-normous!!!


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Damn, the shaft on that prototype is gi-normous!!!


Looks like the Revox with the little dials where they are.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Damn, the shaft is gi-normous!!!


That is what she said.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice!

What changes, if any, did they make to it?


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

well the knobs are very different. the resovoir is also bigger


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

well the knobs are very different. the resovoir is also bigger


----------

